# new to the scene. suggestions?



## bighunt (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm new to the handgun scene. although not to guns. 
I'm interested in the XD models. i came back from a gun show today and 4-5 vendors had the .40 XDm priced from $540-650. all of them said they were new. 
they felt fine in my hands and i really liked them.

is this too big of a gun to start with?? i'd like to get one for BOTH target shooting and self-defense. 

or should i go w/the regular XDs? (maybe the sub-compact?)

thanks.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

bighunt said:


> I'm new to the handgun scene. although not to guns.
> I'm interested in the XD models. i came back from a gun show today and 4-5 vendors had the .40 XDm priced from $540-650. all of them said they were new.
> they felt fine in my hands and i really liked them.
> 
> ...


Personally I say yes but then again I don't like the 40's anyway. I shot a glock 40 and then a colt 1911 style 45. The 40 was too "snappy" and I would have done better throwing it at the target. I did just fine with the 45. Did you go to the show in Fredericksburg?


----------



## bighunt (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah. i sure did. i'm going to the one in VA beach next sunday.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a XD 40 and love it. My wife has a XDsc9 and we both love it, lol. The 9mm is easier to control than the 40. Go with what feels best in your hand.(XD vs XDM) If you are worried about it...go with 9mm and work your way up. XD's tend to multiply,lol. Good luck.


----------



## bighunt (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, i haven't shot either of them (9mm or 40). i like the size of the sub-compact but it all sepends on how it feels in my hand and the price.


----------

